# My recent auction for Pentium Pro's



## gold4mike (Aug 7, 2012)

I regularly recover 0.4 grams of gold each from Pentium Pro's. That's slightly over $20.00 worth of gold and takes some effort.

I did an advanced search on eBay a few days ago and found that they sometimes sell for more than $30 each on eBay so I decided to list seven of them with a "Buy it Now" price of $30.00 each.

Here's the listing and the result:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130743325219?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's great Mike! I have some, that I overpaid for, that I might post on FeeBay.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 7, 2012)

What you don't keep in mind is that there are speculators out there buying up the E-scrap as well thinking it will too go up in price when gold takes off again. We are now saving all our high grade scrap including fingers, memory, high grade boards, processors, etc. If you don't need the money and have the space, stockpile your very best stuff, sell the rest to keep operating. Gold is going to take off again, wait and see.


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 7, 2012)

silversaddle1 said:


> What you don't keep in mind is that there are speculators out there buying up the E-scrap as well thinking it will too go up in price when gold takes off again. We are now saving all our high grade scrap including fingers, memory, high grade boards, processors, etc. If you don't need the money and have the space, stockpile your very best stuff, sell the rest to keep operating. Gold is going to take off again, wait and see.


Not for nothin....... 

Why hoard the scrap - why not go ahead and process it, then store the gold buttons (MUCH less space!)?? That's kinda my plan right now, though I have other reasons to 'get mobile' and tiny things are much better for that, but I was wondering why those that can wouldn't go ahead and process them now. I tend to think that as gold goes up (and other things along with it) that chemical pricing will go up as well, which makes processing today an even more lucrative thing.

(oh, and congrats on the $30 each on the PPros - my best price so far was $1000 for 20 of them - several months ago when gold was up pretty high - still way more than the value of the gold in them. Since then, I've been 'hoarding the best' as well, as often as possible!)


----------



## Palladium (Aug 7, 2012)

Ebay has done nothing but added to the madness. I have people everyday contact me with pie in the sky dreams of returns that are just not there. They say " But i paid such and such for these " And i say " And your point is? " 
They say "it's got to be there" and i say "well it's not" and on and on and on............ I've started charging people to do business with me now in hopes of weeding these folks out. It's called " qualifying your customer " 
I'm going to shut up now.


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Palladium said:


> I've started charging people to do business with me now in hopes of weeding these folks out. It's called " qualifying your customer ".


Yes, it is.

Be careful - you are starting to sound like the 'evil' folks that charge for their time, their books and their knowledge (heaven forbid - are you becoming one of us?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 7, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > What you don't keep in mind is that there are speculators out there buying up the E-scrap as well thinking it will too go up in price when gold takes off again. We are now saving all our high grade scrap including fingers, memory, high grade boards, processors, etc. If you don't need the money and have the space, stockpile your very best stuff, sell the rest to keep operating. Gold is going to take off again, wait and see.
> ...




Remember, not everyone here refines. And it seems to me anymore I am way better off selling on E-bay than refining anyway. :lol:


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 7, 2012)

silversaddle1 said:


> Remember, not everyone here refines. And it seems to me anymore I am way better off selling on E-bay than refining anyway. :lol:


It couldn't be more clear to me that not everyone refines - I think I'm about the biggest supporter of that way of doing things there is, and when it is time to refine, I'm happy to pay an expert for their services (which seems many people prefer to lose money on trying to do it themselves....).

My comment (which you were replying to) of _*"Why hoard the scrap - why not go ahead and process it, then store the gold buttons"*_ was in direct response to your statement of _*"If you don't need the money and have the space, stockpile your very best stuff..."*_ - I just wondered that If you don't need the money and perhaps DON'T have the space (or simply want the smaller, lighter, easier to move capability of buttons...), what do people think is best - keeping the 'bulk' or going ahead and refining (which, as I stated, would be possibly cheaper doing now instead of later).

The issue I have with selling on eBay (at any rate) is twofold; 1. as you said, if you don't need the money, then why sell (and get more 'money', which you don't need and which will not likely go up in value) and 2. if you sell now, you won't have the gold - whether in bulk or refined, which will likely go up in value. 

I'm not really sure how selling makes you 'better off'? Or, did I miss a point somewhere?


----------



## RESET (Aug 8, 2012)

Sell now at EBay prices, more than the actual gold value, and buy certified gold that will appreciate directly with the market price.


----------



## gold4mike (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm using the proceeds to buy more scrap locally, pull the best stuff, lather, rinse, repeat.

I still hoard the processors that don't seem to sell for much more than I can get out of them in gold.

In the recent past I hoped to make 10% per year with investments in the stock market.

If I can make 20% to 50% on scrap investments and turn that same money over again and again I'm WAY ahead of my previous expectations.


----------

